
Ban Killer Robots Before They’re a Problem, Say Human Rights Activists - swohns
http://betabeat.com/2012/11/killer-robots-human-rights-watch-drones-weapons/
======
swohns
2 fold problem: we see that replacing troops with drones could save US
military lives, but it would make going to war an easier. This would increase
the horrors of war for civilians on the ground (we've seen this from the
disproportionate number of reported drone errors).

